# Venison Boudin



## mnmulisha (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone!  I'm looking for a recipe for Venison Boudin that uses liver.  I searched for a recipe here and haven't found anything, nor have I found a recipe on any other websites, at least none that use liver.  Has anyone made anything like this before?  I was also thinking of using wild rice vs. white rice.  Any ideas?  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

Substitute venison for the pork in a good boudin recipe.

http://www.nolacuisine.com/2012/04/16/boudin-recipe/

~Martin


----------



## bobdog46 (Aug 14, 2012)

12 Lbs Venison cut in chunks

6 lbs Boston but w/ fat cut in chunks 

1 1/2 Lbs Pork liver

2 lb container Richards Dressing Mix (Cajun Style)

5 cups chopped yellow onion

2 1/2 cups chopped bell pepper

2 cups chopped celery

4 cups chopped green onion

2 1/2 cups minced parsley

4 tsp minced garlic ( I used the stuff in a jar)

25 tsp cajun seasoning ( I used Louisiana Cajun Land brand)

10 tsp cayenne red pepper

8 tsp black pepper

24 cups cooked rice

Put deer & pork meat along with 6 tsp cajun seasoning- 3 tsp cayenne 3 tsp black pepper in a pot of water and bring to a boil for about 20 minutes, Skim foamy stuff off of the top, Reduce to a simmer and add all of the yellow onion - bell pepper - celery - garlic. Cook for about another hour or until the deer & pork is cooked and semi-tender.

In a separate pot boil the liver for 20 minutes then reduce to a simmer for about 30 minutes or until semi tender. ( cook the liver outside- this stuff stinks)

After the deer & pork is cooked, strain the broth and keep the cooked onions, peppers etc. Also keep at least 12 cups of the broth.

Grind the deer , pork & liver using the coarse blade. After grinding, add Richards Dressing and mix well. Now add about 1/2 of all of the seasonings left over including parsley and green onion. Add all of the cooked onion bell pepper etc. Mix all of this very well. Now start adding rice and mix as you go along while slowly adding the rest of the seasoning including parsley and green onion. During the mixing process you will need to slowly add the reserved pork broth as you go to prevent the mixture from becoming too dry.

After it is comepletly mixed, you are ready to start stuffing into hog casing. This makes approx 30 lbs of boudin.


----------

